# NGD and Honest Review Strandberg Boden OS7(LONG)



## fedtowolves (Jan 19, 2017)

Figured id post as indepth of a review as possible about my new guitar. I have stopped playing guitar for the past few years due to wrist issues, but have been interested in the endurneck and loved the overall shape of the strandbergs for a while. Im going to sound like I hate this guitar by the end of the review, but that is definitely not the case. I can live with the flaws and issues, but am thinking twice about ordering an 8 from them now.

Picked up a boden OS7 a few weeks ago and have been playing it very regularly since. There are some things i love about it, and some things that im not really happy about. The pros outweigh the cons for me though, and open to suggestions on pickups.

The Good:
The neck is AMAZING. It is better than i had anticipated and immediately felt natural in my hands. the 1" multiscale coupled with the endurneck seems to be the perfect recipe for comfortably playing for extended periods of time. I have not encounted a single moment of wrist discomfort or pain. I wish i could have this neck on every guitar i gassed over. It would be a game changer.

Body Shape: 
Every cut and curve was designed to make this thing immesnely comfortable in any position imaginable. I personally think it looks amazing as well, but thats a side effect to the ergonomics.. a very fortunate one.

The Weight:
Hands down the lightest guitar i have ever picked up. Its slightly heavier than an acoustic(seriously). You can tell his primary concern when designing this guitar was comfort.. and it shows. The chambering is really cool, and pictured to the best of my ability below.

Luminlays:
Though not as bright as i had hoped they would be, theyre still pretty amazing. This is the first guitar i have owned with them, and theyre just down right cool and was glad to see they were included on the budget model.

String Changes:
SO easy a 5 year old could do it. I love the locking nut design, just make sure to get a decent amount of tension on your strings before locking them down.

Strap pin and cable jack placements:
These small details make this guitar exceptional to hold and play in just about any situation. The cord never gets in the way and it doesnt matter how you hold the guitar.. its out of the way.
Complaints:

The bridge:
Tuning this guitar can be a PITA, the tuners arent as smooth as I had thought they would be on a $1800 guitar. A floyd is much easier to fine tune.
Setting string height is easy, but was hindered by the extremely uncommon sized saddle retaining screw. I read online it wa a .9mm allen wrench. Ordered a set of specialty sized bits, and i am glad i did. Turned out to be a 1mm TORX bit that actually fit.
Guitar refuses to stay in tune longer than an hour as well.

Build quality:
Its obvious this is a korean built guitar. I had hoped for an $1800 selling price a few key things would be better:

Top: The "flame maple top" wouldnt have made its way onto a PRS SE model. Ive seen better flaming on $500 ibanez RG's.
Its school desk quality at best. $1800 guitars dont come with tops like this.
I love the swamp ash back though. 

Control Cavity: I tried to capture this as clear as possbile, but one of the tabs cut into the body for the cavity cover to screw into was obviously cut wrong at the factory so they glued on an extra small piece of wood and redrilled the hole hoping no one would notice.

Jack routing:
There is some messy routing that could have been cleaned up a bit better before they finished the body. You will be able to see the marks from the router bit in the picture. This drives me CRAZY. I keep referencing a $500 ibanez.. but when my rg premium had better fit and finish than an $1800 guitar.. im kinda bothered by it. 

Sound:
I am not really the biggest fan of emg x's, so im not sure if my complaint about the guitars sound is directly tied to these pickups or maybe the chambered body is giving it a bit of a mushy sound. Any pickup recommendations greatly appreciated.

Tone Knob:
The tone knob does next to NOTHING for the sound of the guitar. Once again not sure if it could be an emg 707x issue or maybe a bad pot. Guitar always sounds like the tone knob is turned halfway.

Here's the pics!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 19, 2017)

Thank you for the detailed review.
Enjoy your new Strandberg!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 19, 2017)

I feel you on pretty much all of the negatives. I've had TWO OS8s with really lackluster tops (way worse than yours), the tuners are a bit stiff, I hate the ....ing strap pin placement (digs into my chest) and the EMGs are pretty mushy. The 57/66 combo is definitely better than the X series imo, though I wasn't happy with the sound of those either. I'd say swap them out for fishmans if you're staying active or else go for the x-bars, lundgrens, bkp c-pigs, or instrumental sfty3-8s if you want passives. all of those kick ass in swamp ash and have great clarity/pretty good versatility.


----------



## Grand Rabbit (Jan 19, 2017)

Those are definitely some unfortunate flaws on the details, but the biggest issue, imo, would be the fact that it won't stay in tune for more than an hour and the noticeably flabby tone knob. The routing detail and the re-drilled hole is b.s. for a boutique instrument, and I would honestly consider writing to Ola about that. 

Other than that, I'm sure it's a great instrument, and there are definitely things you can do about the tone knob. Changing pickups and the pot on the tone knob could definitely be a game changer. 

I don't know if anyone can really recommend your pickup alteration unless you give a description of the kind of sound you're looking for and your general style of music. Personally, i've never really liked EMGs, they just a bit hollow, but they certainly have their advantages if you don't like pickup hum.


----------



## xzacx (Jan 20, 2017)

To be fair, the top is an actual maple top, not a pretty veneer. Even PRS SEs have veneers. I'm not defending the quality of the top (although I think it looks really nice), but it is more expensive than what you've compared it to.

I've never had tuning issues on any Boden I've had. I've actually found that they hold tune exceptionally well. Maybe check that the string locks are tightened enough? Without a traditional nut, I'm not really sure what would be causing tuning issues, unless the strings were just never stretched or something. 

I don't think there's anything wrong with the tone knob - I think that's just a function of the pickups. (I don't even think changing from the neck to bridge pickup sounds all that different.) I think EMGs sound terrible in Strandbergs. and I actually don't even hate EMGs. I've had much better luck with Lace-equppped Bodens. I haven't tried any other pickups, but that's because I liked the Laces enough that I wasn't interested in anything else.

As far as the other flaws though, if you bought it new, it might be worth contacting their customer service. I had a finish issue and contacted them, and Ed was more than accommodating to make things right for me.


----------



## Given To Fly (Jan 20, 2017)

fedtowolves said:


> Tone Knob:
> The tone knob does next to NOTHING for the sound of the guitar. Once again not sure if it could be an emg 707x issue or maybe a bad pot. Guitar always sounds like the tone knob is turned halfway.



The X Series pickups use an active tone pot that may or may not be installed on your guitar. I bought a pair of 808x's for my RG2228 and each pickup came with "extra stuff" for EMG's solderless wiring system. I thought all the "extra stuff" was for guitars that did not originally come with EMG's because swapping the 808's for 808x's was so easy. After several years, I decided to read the directions and discovered the X-Series pickups use an active tone pot rather than the passive tone pot used by the standard 808's. Fortunately, I had saved everything and had the active tone pot installed and it does, in fact, change the tone! The passive tone pot did exactly what you are describing: not much of anything. I can not tell whether you have the correct electronics in your guitar but the tone knob is supposed to change the tone and I was not the only person completely unaware the X-Series used a different tone pot. It is something to look into. EMG's website is where I would start.


----------



## olejason (Jan 20, 2017)

I don't know why they don't just leave the terrible flame top off. They'd look so much better with just swamp ash.


----------



## Lemonbaby (Jan 20, 2017)

Something went very wrong with this guitar in production. I'm wondering about the many little mistakes that indicate manual steps where I would have assumed CNC work e.g. the control cavity...


----------



## fedtowolves (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks for the replies everyone!!

I went ahead and sent them an email with some pics, I will keep y'all updated!!


As far as pickups go..
I like a lot of attack, clarity and defined mid range. 
I'm thinking after maths unless anyone has a better recommendation


----------



## jemfloral (Jan 20, 2017)

Really strange that the guitar won't stay in tune... all of mine have been rock solid tuning-wise. I rarely have to re-tune, especially when compared to other guitars.


----------



## patdavidmusic (Jan 23, 2017)

to the op, so sorry to hear and see the workmanship issues, odd about the tuning - i'd love to hear how the follow up on that or what the issue could be (impending boden os order)

as for the top, i actually really like yours! Flamed in both directions has great character, my schecter km mkii has a similar top but it's only a veneer


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 23, 2017)

Between the mis-drilled control cavity cover plate, faulty tone knob (it should have quite a dramatic sweep), not staying in tune and the poorly routed jack socket, that guitar shouldn't have passed inspection. Personally I'd want it swapped for another one.

With regard to staying in tune, you have got the strings clamped tight enough at the headstock I'm guessing?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2017)

I agree with you on the 707s and I'm an EMG fanboy. The 81 series pickups have much more attack, treble, and midrange response, at the sacrifice of having a less fuller sound.


----------



## zero_end (Jan 23, 2017)

You're right on the money about the neck & body shape 

Your top is quite nice actually, compared to most of the OS line anyways

How are you liking the upper frets acces? I feel the neck joint of the bolt-on desing gets in the way a bit (a made to measure neck thru would solve this I think)

But details like those you mention is what's keeping me from buying an OS series, the one I have is one of the last strandbergs made in the washburn custom shop.

I highly reccomend you the lundgren M7 series pickups 

One big negative on all strandbergs imo (OS or otherwise) is the damn strap button in the upper horn, it stabs!. Fortunately, it has a solution. I will be putting a recessed dunlop straplock on mine


----------



## yellowv (Jan 27, 2017)

I think the jack thing is pretty much the norm. Mine looks about the same and it really doesn't bother me. That .... inside the cavity cover is not right though. They dont even pull the cavity cover in the US inspection unless something wasn't working right I don't believe. Send Ola pics and they will replace that guitar. As far as the top honestly it's not bad, but it's not great either. At any rate if your not happy Ola will do right by you for sure. Here is what that cavity route should look like.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Jan 29, 2017)

*@OP:* Sorry you had so many little things gone wrong, it'd bother me to no end. Re tone, as several members mentioned, X-series EMGs require an active tone pot. Regular EMG tone pots will not work. 

Not to hijack the thread, but if I were to consider buying a Boden OS (prob. an OS-8) where do I buy it new from? Thanx!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 29, 2017)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> *@OP:* Sorry you had so many little things gone wrong, it'd bother me to no end. Re tone, as several members mentioned, X-series EMGs require an active tone pot. Regular EMG tone pots will not work.
> 
> Not to hijack the thread, but if I were to consider buying a Boden OS (prob. an OS-8) where do I buy it new from? Thanx!




Strandbergguitars.com. is your best bet for new ones. Otherwise ebay/reverb/rakuten


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks for the pics. I've been wanting a good shot at the neck heel. I've been toying with getting an OS8, but the price, and not knowing how I'll deal with the neck heel, have held me back. Not thrilled about the routing marks, either.

I think with things like this, it's a judgement call in QC. Absolute perfection is not possible, so they have to make either a tolerance decision or a subjective decision regarding the flaws. I would imagine these flaws WERE seen, but they figured the end user wouldn't mind them, and therefor they sent it through, thinking that they could always replace it if they made the wrong call. It's either that, or somehow these things were NOT seen, which would indicate a huge problem in the system.


----------



## Dust_to_Dust (Feb 3, 2017)

Seems the same as every OS Strandberg I've played


----------



## fedtowolves (Feb 4, 2017)

Sent a few emails back and forth with them. I did buy the guitar used, but i know the original owner and none of these issues were caused by them. they didnt seem to have much to say except to inform me of how good the new run will be. I didnt expect anything out of the emails, but highly bothered by the fact ed didnt seem to care about the ....ty control cavity issue. 
I just sold the guitar, and the new owner is completely satisfied. I just couldnt look past those small things to see what a great guitar it actually was. I wish i could have that neck on every guitar i will ever own.. but i dont think the OS line is for me at this point.


----------

